# avatar problems



## sararose (Jun 20, 2004)

It seems like everytime I try to upload an avatar it says the file is too big, but it's definitely under 20k @ 56.6kbs.

Should I be saving it at a lower/higher kbs or are avatars disabled?


----------



## Josh (Jun 20, 2004)

sararose said:


> It seems like everytime I try to upload an avatar it says the file is too big, but it's definitely under 20k @ 56.6kbs.
> 
> Should I be saving it at a lower/higher kbs or are avatars disabled?


Please attach the file here in this thread so I can see exactly what's up with that.


----------



## sararose (Jun 20, 2004)

attachment


----------



## Josh (Jun 20, 2004)

How's that? I have no idea why it wouldn't let you do it...


----------



## sararose (Jun 20, 2004)

I dunno either!? 
Also, I cant upload a profile pic; it tells me it can only be 100x100, and even when i make it that small it wont upload


----------



## sararose (Jun 20, 2004)

whoa... thanks


----------



## Josh (Jun 20, 2004)

I set the profile picture limits to 200x200 and 65k. See if it works now.


----------



## Chris (Jun 21, 2004)

You can kick that up a bunch higher if you want (or I can do it tomorrow) - I have oodles of free space.


----------

